# In other stupid news...



## debbie5 (Mar 2, 2007)

Try living THAT ONE down...especially when you did it in a pink tutu! DERP.

http://www.foxnews.com/us/2012/11/0...ir-bound-veteran-unconscious/?intcmp=obinsite


----------



## BioHazardCustoms (Aug 5, 2009)

W...t...h...?


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

There are some wrong-headed folks in the world.


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Well there was a full moon this Halloween, and we all know the full moon brings out the crazies. That's the only reason I can think of for this mess. Props to the man in the wheelchair for not wanting the other guy to go to jail.


----------



## Dr. Maniaco (Sep 7, 2012)

My father always told me, "Think before you act."

It's a shame others weren't taught the same thing.


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

I guess he never thought of asking the guy if he was really disabled. Idiot


----------



## Lord Homicide (May 11, 2012)

Dr. Maniaco said:


> My father always told me, "Think before you act."
> 
> It's a shame others weren't taught the same thing.


My grandpa and dad told me that too. Wonder why nobody jumped up to help the guy in the wheelchair? Genovese syndrome/bystander effect?


----------



## Dr. Maniaco (Sep 7, 2012)

I was wondering the same thing ...


----------



## debbie5 (Mar 2, 2007)

Lord Homicide said:


> My grandpa and dad told me that too. Wonder why nobody jumped up to help the guy in the wheelchair? Genovese syndrome/bystander effect?


Drunk.


----------



## Irish Witch (Sep 24, 2012)

What is wrong with people these days!!!!!!! I say it everyday and everyday some other idiot does something else stupid


----------



## GothicCandle (Mar 26, 2007)

wow...


----------

